# replanting today



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

iam replanting my 125 today iam going to take every thing out the anrange wood and rocks then plant every thing in it anyideas on what to do dimensions r 6ft long 2ft high and 18inc wide

ive seen alot of pro planted tanks and going to try get that fell to mine also prolly gunna by a co2 kit today anysuggestions also i got 3 bulbs a blue florecent 58w a ocean light 48w and natural sun 48w think thats enuff for that size tank anround 120 gallons


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ok i just finished my tank the pictures dont do it any favors but still her it is also iam using a co2 natural plant system its like sa little cannister with chemicals in it and a tube going in tsank these things anygood well hers pics i hope by end of month the plants have doubled


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

another


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

last one


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

looking good!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> looking good!










and it will look even better when the plants start growing


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Reddevill said:
> 
> 
> > looking good!
> ...











looks great


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

give the plants some time and it will look great


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You got a beautifull tank man but i have to note the following:

First of all i think you have to buy some plant-photocynthetic tubes and not the blue/sea types you are currently using.

Second i believe that you don't need Co2 adittion in your tank with those plants,they can grow happilly only with good lighting and basic fertilization.As i saw you have some Vallisneria Nattans,Echinodorus sp.(probably osiris),and Hygrophylla Corymbosa.

Third and last i believe that you have bought 'Nutrafin's Co2 system',if so this is only for small planted tanks up to 35-40g and it will not work for your 125g tank.

Please keep us updated about you plants' development!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cheres jim 
i have about 120 watts alltogether i carnt seem to find any other bulbs that r high intensitry ones ill get a pic of my bulbs maybe you no withxh ones to use i have like 5 so also i no about the co2 thing after i bought it lfs stung me there fs

ok hers my tank lighting one at the back is a marie blue flouresent 
middle is a superdaylight 10.000k and closet is a marien white flourecent

now iam hoping you can tell me what i need to do to get full growth and stuff out of my bulbs i have a spare ocean sun bulb that isnt on .think i shuld swap one for that ?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

2 bulbs one iam using one iam not plz help jimmy


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

its looking good mate i cant wait to get mynew tank.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I don't remember tha brand name of the light tubes you are using but i think you have to use the "Flora Sun" instead of the 'ocean' type.
I suggest you to use 2xUltra Sun and 2xFlora Sun.I believe that you will be ok after that with the current type of plants you have....









P.S.What is your tank's footprint?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

TANK SIZE 72 LONG X18 WIDE 24 DEEP


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

that looks nice bro =]


----------

